# Hottest girl in my dorm asked me to hang out with her



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a girl at my dorm that all the guys have unanimously voted is the most attractive among the female residents. They always talk pervy talk about her and how hot she is... :blah

She and her friend wanted to watch a movie in our dorms lounge and she randomly asked if I wanted to join them. Me and her friend (who also lives at my dorm) know each other already but I've never spoken to the hot girl before. So I was like sure, why not. 

The movie was on Netflix so the plan was to hook up her computer to the plasma TV with an HDMI cable, but she had an apple and it didn't have the plug in for the cable. I told her my laptop did so I went and got mine and set it up. 

We watched John Carpenter's The Ward (which sucked btw) and before the movie started the girl asked what my name was. I told her and she told me her name. She asked if I had a twitter but I told her no.

So we had fun and watched the movie. A little while afterwards I passed her in the hall and she asked if I was scared from the film. I told her I was terrified and she laughed. 

So yeah, that's my story. Idk if this is really an accomplishment or triumph over anxiety as I barely did anything myself, but I feel like I should be happy about this. It's always nice when someone invites me to hang out with them or wants to get to know me. Just being acknowledged is cool. A hot girl doesn't hurt much either.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's a triumph simply because you didn't make up a reason not to hang out with her. I don't know if you would normally do that, but still. Way to go :yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Victory.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Shaking my head that it wasn't me...but good on you.
Wouldn't be possible anyway, I live in all men accomodation qq


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you have fun? If so, then I think it would be worth it :3


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

she totally wants you bro hit it up! =)


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

You make us all proud! Flawless Victory Indeed.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

So what do you think was the reason why she chose you among the other guys to hang out with? ANSWER ME MAN! There might be little hope for me too ...


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Setolac said:


> So what do you think was the reason why she chose you among the other guys to hang out with? ANSWER ME MAN! There might be little hope for me too ...


Earlier when there we other people in the room I said something funny that made everyone laugh, including her. That might have done something lol


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> she totally wants you bro hit it up! =)


YUP! Whatever game you have, let it all out lol! Time to charm and make a move on her, or else she'll friend ya and move on to the next one


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I think she likes you.


----------



## ahoyhoyable (Mar 18, 2012)

Peace.
Even if she doesn't like you in that way, she may turn out to be your hottest best lady friend.


----------



## RestrictedFixation (Mar 18, 2012)

Eh


----------



## sunnydaysnitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Yay!
Wish that would happen to me e.e


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Is she in a sorority?


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I had those kinds of girls in my high school. Most of the girls there are very pretty, but NONE of them are hot


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How high of a pedestal does she reside on?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rdrr said:


> How high of a pedestal does she reside on?


I would also wonder this.

It sounds like she's been put on a pretty high pedestal by you and every other guy around you.

Since you are competing with all of those guys, is it really worth it? Yeah, she might like you, but girls like this tend to go through all of the guys. They're flirtatious and loose, generally.

I know I'm stereotyping, but I don't think that you should risk your self esteem, if you're just going to get hurt.


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

For the record, while this girl is extremely hot, I do not like her in that way  

It was just fun to hang out with a good-looking girl


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Yaay Joe!


----------



## toronto1 (Mar 24, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I would also wonder this.
> 
> It sounds like she's been put on a pretty high pedestal by you and every other guy around you.
> 
> ...


"They're flirtatious and *loose*" Both literally and figuratively speaking. :teeth

But you did well champ, be confident and she will probably want to spend more time with you in the future!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

It might be shes attracted to you because your SA makes you seem not so interested in her. She may see you as out of her league and hence irresistible! Play it cool dude. good luck.


----------

